# Permits



## Gerty001 (May 15, 2006)

Indiana now has a lifetime permit effective July 1st. cost is $125.00 and obtaining it is the same the standard 4 year permit which you stilll purchase.
On the Lifetime permit, you can renew 90 days before the expire date and it takes the normal 3 to 8 weeks.


----------



## usaimages (May 7, 2006)

Why would you have to renew a "lifetime" permit?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

In case you die and they give you CPR and bring you back to life. Remember your dealing with Govt.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Maybe modern day medicines will keep us alive for a 2nd lifetime.  :lol:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I think what he is getting at is 'upgrading' our standard lisense to lifetime. I'm going to upgrade as soon as i can!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few years ago, someone in TX was trying to push a "lifetime" driver's license - yet, it really didn't last your lifetime. It fizzled away, though. If it is "lifetime," then it should be the rest of your life....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, we'll see how it goes.

I'm much more interested in a national recipocy (sp) than any one state issuing 'lifetime' lisenses.....


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

What would be even better and a Federal Carry Permit..... Free from restrictions!!!!..... Carry where you please..... Cost more... More training classes...... but I think it would be worth it!! :shock:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

blackice said:


> What would be even better and a Federal Carry Permit..... Free from restrictions!!!!..... Carry where you please..... Cost more... More training classes...... but I think it would be worth it!! :shock:


NO,no,no,no,no, then the next clintonite elected will have the power to ban ALL concealed carry,leave it to the states but do the mandatory recip. agreement. :roll:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1

Keep the power with the states, but streamline reciprocity-


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I find it difficult to willingly turn a "right" into a "privilege", State wise or Federal.

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Now where in there does it say that it has to be exposed? :roll:


----------

